# Help! 2.3 or Madone 4.5



## tritonrep (Jun 9, 2008)

I have been looking at both and have ridden both. Exactly same components. Carbon vs. aluminum. This is my first real road bike and I need guidance. I like both and cant really tell that much difference. Only about $400 difference. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

If you don't object to the add'l $400, go for the carbon.


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

I was in the same situation 3 months ago.I went with the madone 4.5.Its lighter,smoother, and just an all around great bike.You will be happy that you spent an extra $400 on it, trust me. GET THE MADONE.


----------



## tritonrep (Jun 9, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thats kind of what I was thinking too. I may go ahead and do it.


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

You will be happy you did.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

tritonrep said:


> I have been looking at both and have ridden both. Exactly same components. Carbon vs. aluminum. This is my first real road bike and I need guidance. I like both and cant really tell that much difference. Only about $400 difference. Any help would be appreciated.


You must be getting the 2.3 for a good price, if there is $400 between them. You really cannot go wrong with either. 

But, the 4.5 sure is sexy, isn't it? Plus the fork on the 4.5 is much better than the 2.3.

TREK's TCT carbon continuously gets snubbed because it isn't "OCLV" BUT it is still probably better than many other offerings. 

Plus, despite the new tech on the 5.x and 6.x Madones, I really like the fact that the 4.x Madones keep the traditional fittings. I wouldn't hesitate to race either bike. It really comes down to what do you want: all carbon or an Aluminum/Carbon mix? Hell it may even come down to color choice!

Good luck, you can't go wrong with either

zac


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

zac said:


> You must be getting the 2.3 for a good price, if there is $400 between them. You really cannot go wrong with either.
> 
> But, the 4.5 sure is sexy, isn't it? Plus the fork on the 4.5 is much better than the 2.3.
> 
> ...


 Ya they are both great bikes, whatever one you decide to get, will be a good choice. Like zac said, the 4.5 sure is sexy. That is what made my decision. Dont let the fact that it is TCT carbon and not OCLV steer you away from the 4.5. Trek has great customer service. So if you ever have any issues with the frame, trek will replace no problem.


----------



## frontierwolf (Jun 21, 2008)

I guess I have the same question as the original poster. The 4.5 would be my first road bike. Does anybody suggest going with a cheaper, aluminum frame in the $700 range or is the 4.5 simply an entry level bike that's made with carbon? Kind of an ultimate entry level deal.

Being a mtb guy I don't know how common crashes are on the road and I don't want to have a first crash mess up my bike a month after I get it.


----------



## tritonrep (Jun 9, 2008)

*I thought of that too*

I have had crashes and it would p**s me off to have a wreck and damage that carbon frame right after I got it. Maybe Ill wrap it in foam.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

frontierwolf said:


> I guess I have the same question as the original poster. The 4.5 would be my first road bike. Does anybody suggest going with a cheaper, aluminum frame in the $700 range or is the 4.5 simply an entry level bike that's made with carbon? Kind of an ultimate entry level deal.


You know, an all carbon frame, (from Trek, especially with their support), with a 105 groupset, is hardly what I would call an entry level machine. That ride with a set of decent wheels and a saddle suited to you, is ready for any start line anywhere.



frontierwolf said:


> Being a mtb guy I don't know how common crashes are on the road and I don't want to have a first crash mess up my bike a month after I get it.


Bite your tongue, we dont talk about that in these parts, ever. They happen, we get up we get back on, we ride another day. Don't matter what the frame is made of, they all go down just as hard.

HTH
zac


----------



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

I was considering the Trek 2100 alu/carb frame as my first road bike, but then said f-ck it and picked up the 4.5. 

I'm totally happy with it so far. Only complaint are the lousy brake pads.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Congrats! Use it well, you're going to love it.


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

I felt the same way about the brakes on my 4.5, so i bought some ultegra brakes, and that made all the difference in the world. other than that, the madone 4.5 is an awsome bike, especially for the price.


----------



## tritonrep (Jun 9, 2008)

*Thanks to all*

I bought the 4.5. I had to order due to not having my size. I rode a 5.2 today and my god that thing is bad. It was $1000 more too. Hope to get it soon. I want to thank all the gave their 2 cents. It was all great and appreciated!!!! Hope to have pics soon!!!


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

Good job, enjoy. Ya the 5.2 is bad ass.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I am aiming for a 5.2.


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

I was in the same boat and went with the 4.5 and am sure glad I did. The brakes arent that great but the rest of it is excellent. Will probably upgrade the brakes


----------



## tiflow_21 (Nov 21, 2005)

I've had my 4.5 for about a month now and love it. As with others I'm not fond of the brakes that came on the bike so after giving them a month's test run I've ordered some ultegra sl brakes to replace them. Other than the brakes the bike rides like a dream. I never thought road bikes were that comfortable coming from a mountain biking background, but I was pleasantly surprised.


----------

